# M3 PWS wiring harness?



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all! Happy New Year! 

My M3, built in 07/19, has the speaker grill, but no speaker. Has anyone found the wiring harness? I fished around under the frunk, behind the light but couldn't find it. I easily found the harness and connector on my wife's 08/20 MY.

I'm trying to see if I have the harness before I go buy the speaker.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Everyone is still trying to ascertain if the harness is possible to buy. We know the speaker can be purchased from Tesla service but when exactly the harness was added the cars in not 100% known other than September 1 2019 builds definitely have them because the law requires them as of that date.

According to the Tesla parts catalog it looks like the entire front end harness would need to be replaced if the appropriate connector was not already present on the car. What VIN the change happened is anyone's guess and only Tesla would know this but not without digging into the deep engineering chambers of the company and that's not likely information anyone outside the company has access to.


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! Sorry, I must not have been clear in my question... I'm trying to find out where the connector would be **IF** I already have the harness - I'm definitely NOT trying to retrofit a new harness. I'll do without the PWS if I don't have the harness. However, I took the frunk out and dug around, but it's kinda cramped and dark in there - I was just hoping someone had a pic or a pointer what/where to look for (I. E. Find this, follow to the junction and if you see xyz then that's the connector).


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

bschuhma said:


> Thanks for the reply! Sorry, I must not have been clear in my question... I'm trying to find out where the connector would be **IF** I already have the harness - I'm definitely NOT trying to retrofit a new harness. I'll do without the PWS if I don't have the harness. However, I took the frunk out and dug around, but it's kinda cramped and dark in there - I was just hoping someone had a pic or a pointer what/where to look for (I. E. Find this, follow to the junction and if you see xyz then that's the connector).


This is probably the best method to check if you have the wiring


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for the video! That's VERY helpful!


----------



## b0n3z (Jul 29, 2018)

Now with the new update and Sentry Mode new features - does anyone know about the wire harness? I would like to retrofit this onto my 2018 P3D+.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453945306811273217


----------

